

How Much Damage Has The NSA Scandal Done To US Tech Giants? - cwan
http://warnewsupdates.blogspot.ca/2013/06/how-much-damage-has-nsa-scandal-done-to.html

======
alephnil
It is the right questions to ask except he should have used "NSA" or "US
government" rather than "the NSA Scandale". That sounds like it was Edward
Snowden that did the damage to US companies, while in reallity it is extremly
naive to think that spying on that scale, probably involving more than hundred
thousand people could possibly be kept secret forever, something they
apparently did. If anyone is to blame for an backlash, it is NSA and the US
government.

------
awesomifier
Google will suck up shamelessly to the HN crowd to distract from the fact they
sold us out instead of using their clout to fight the NSA.

Interesting how it was a single brave person who put his life on the line and
changed the world.

 _And the weak things of the world will confound the mighty_ (1 Cor. 1:27)

~~~
ebtalley
fight the NSA, that sounds like a patently bad idea.

